# Your Interbike photo request (Street, DJ, Park, and slopestyle)



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

There is a thread each year in the Interbike forum that asks what people want to see. Every year they skip over the Street, DJ, and Park stuff. So...I'm going and SeekAndDestroy is going to try to upload photos at the show for you guys. If we have problems we will up load the the last day or Saturday.

You can check and see if a company is going to be there by searching the list here: http://www.interbike.com/ib/show/exhibitor-list.jsp
Some company's are only represented by distributors so if a company doesn't appear they may be at the show under there distributors name.

Some companies attend the demo only (Foes, etc.) and other have there own shows away from the show (Deity, RockGarden, Transition, Canfield, etc.). So don't think that just because it isn't on the list that they are not there. With your request please post that they are not on the list.

We will try to fill out as much requests as we can. This is only for the street, DJ, park, and slopestyle crowd. :thumbsup: We just don't care about 29", 96ers, or road bikes that pass for MTB these days.

*Please do your homework of if the company will be there and than post up the booth #. This will help us greatly. What do you want to see? What do you want to know about? Thanks, 
Lance*

Oh and No! We will not get the Marzocchi girls to sign something for you.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm interested in the Canfield Balance slopestyle bike...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Im looking forward to some deity stuff, heard they've got some new products coming out that should be neat.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

# 5165 --> Odyssey
# 3361 --> You must get that one!! They've got hydro gyro's, brakes, new frames, new fork, and lotsa other sick stuff. Get as much as you can!
# 5353--> S&M/ Fit Bike Co.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Definitely the Norco Booth, their street stuff is always nice IMO.

4845/5043
Find the hottest marzocchi girl(s) too! JK.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Mostly I'd like to see some exotics. The new atomlab stuff would be cool. It would be great to see the new Manitou Gold label too (never see there stuff so I don't know if they even have a booth).


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Definitely the Norco Booth, their street stuff is always nice IMO.
> 
> 4845/5043
> Find the hottest marzocchi girl(s) too! JK.


jk? what are you gay? FIND ME ANY HOT GIRLS. lol i am going anway so i can see them in real life


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

any newbuilders stuff. sad to not see nemesis


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

I not have definitively understood that this will.
It's will be catalog?
Ok. 
But where is Yety Bikes?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Can you get lots of pics on the ODY and Fly booths for me bro? They are both always insane works of art and on top of that the parts are insane


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd also like to see the Intense SS, and the DJ/4X hardtail if it's out.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok so far I've got:

*Own show:*
Canfield Balance slopestyle bike
Deity
Transition
Mob...maybe with S&M in the show.

*Interbike*
Atomlab (3361)
HB Suspension (Manitou) (3525)
Intense SS and DJ/4x (4237)
Eastern Bikes (4751/5151) Two new hardtail bikes coming!
Norco (4845/5043)
Oddy (5165)
S&M/ Fit Bike Co. (5353)

*Outdoor Demo:*
Eastern Bikes (1407)
Fox/Yeti(1421)...really? I could just go up the street and check out if they have changed the 4x or DJ.

And...any new comers.

Vinny A, Fly?...Fly Racing or Flybikes? I'm guessing Flybikes (5375)


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah fly bikes if you could bro that would be awesome


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

R1D3R said:


> I'd also like to see the Intense SS, and the DJ/4X hardtail if it's out.


I second the SS, but I hear the DJ/MTNX prototype was a no-go for production. Apparently they're really expensive to make, and Intense didn't think enough people would buy them.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

EggsnBacon said:


> I hear the DJ/MTNX prototype was a no-go for production. Apparently they're really expensive to make, and Intense didn't think enough people would buy them.


That sucks. That thing was looking so sick.

Also (I didn't find it in the list) Dobermann of course (if possible).


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

A little over a week left...more?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Girls. Lots of them. Girls with bikes. Girls with parts. Girls with girls. Girls by themselves. Girls.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Girls. Lots of them. Girls with bikes. Girls with parts. Girls with girls. Girls by themselves. Girls.


Girl naked under their clothes please!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL

Girls, not a problem, Kyle and Hunter will be more than glad to fill that order...first how 'bout a full size version of your avatar? 

I suppose I should hit up Spank Bikes (5370) for K4m1k4z3.  :devil:


----------



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

+extra pics of #5353


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah id like to see what else spank makes
also volume and s&m


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Ask and you shall receive. 

































I've got some other girls too... You can have those when I see some Interbike girls.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

5359

5151

5754


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

XSL_WiLL, I recognize her. Word. I added a couple of stops. Talked to Season BMX and NYC Freeride, they won't be there. :sad: Thanks for the heads up Lance I'm stoked for another slopestyle bike. :thumbsup:

Own show
Canfield Balance slopestyle bike
Deity
Transition

Interbike
Corsair Bikes (2859) Sounds good Doug.
Atomlab (3361)
HB Suspension (Manitou) (3525)
Marzocchi Suspension Ctr. (4225) 
Intense SS and DJ/4x (4237)
Dakine (4625) 
Eastern Bikes (4751) Two new hardtail bikes coming!
Norco (4845/5043)
Tip Plus BMX (5151) Eastern, Colony BMX, Lotek
Oddy (5165)
S&M/ Fit Bike Co. (5353) Mob...maybe with S&M in the show.
Sparky's Distribution (5359) Mutiny, Subrosa, The Shadow Conspiracy, and Sputnik
Spank Bikes (5370)
Flybikes (5375)
Volume Bike Co (5546) 
Orchid Footwear/Trans Am Bmx Dist (5754)
Girls

Outdoor Demo
Eastern Bikes (1407)
Fox/Yeti(1421)
Girls

And...any new comers.

Here is the link for who is going to be at the demo: http://expoplan.vnuusa.com/2364-07/2364-07.html


----------



## freshw00d (May 3, 2006)

*Corsair*

Hi Lance,

This is Doug from Corsair Bikes. Please stop by and see us. We will have our slopestyle, dirtjump and freeride frames at the inside show. Our booth number is 2859.

I look forward to meeting you.

Doug


----------



## madafaka (Nov 14, 2004)

You definately have to stop at the Corsair booth...their new Maelstrom frame is a masterpiece


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That girl will is from ohio originally, my buddy was talking to her for a while.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

How about Sunday Bikes?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

And DMR.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> How about Sunday Bikes?





Cru Jones said:


> And DMR.


DMR (3215) Of course! We all have them.
Sunday Bikes (5161)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Talk is cheap... Sex with some girls isn't.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn I love The Shadow Conspiracy even more now!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

*Own show*
Canfield Balance slopestyle bike...stoked for the new bike Lance.
Deity
Transition

*Interbike*
Corsair Bikes (2859) Sounds good Doug.
DMR (3215) Of course! We all have them.
Atomlab (3361)
HB Suspension (Manitou) (3525)
Marzocchi Suspension Ctr. (4225) 
Intense SS and DJ/4x (4237)
Dakine (4625) 
Eastern Bikes (4751) Two new hardtail bikes coming!
Norco (4845/5043)
Tip Plus BMX (5151) Eastern, Colony BMX, Lotek
Sunday Bikes (5161)
Oddy (5165)
S&M/ Fit Bike Co. (5353) Mob...maybe with S&M in the show.
Sparky's Distribution (5359) Mutiny, Subrosa, The Shadow Conspiracy, and Sputnik...Word Dave.
Spank Bikes (5370)
Flybikes (5375)
Volume Bike Co (5546) 
Orchid Footwear/Trans Am Bmx Dist (5754)
Girls

*Outdoor Demo*
Transition (A316)
Eastern Bikes (1407)
Fox/Yeti (1421)
Mountain Cycle (3223)...that slopestyle bike is dope.
Girls

We probably aren't going to get a street ride in...I was hoping to hit up Desert Breeze skate park too. We are going to ride in Utah a little, gonna try out Kyle's Helmet cam.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Just curious, when does the show start?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh, I have another. Verde Bikes. They are supposed to show off their debut line of bmx bikes at ibike. They should be the hot sauce.


----------



## Das Hünter (Aug 22, 2007)

trevorh said:


> Just curious, when does the show start?


It is Monday through Friday of next week.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Verde Bikes (5356)


----------



## Seek And Destroy (Aug 21, 2007)

mmm, i think i can get some of girls... a lot of girls... but i will try to take as many photos of everything i can.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

black market and on-one/planet x. i didn't see them on the list but maybe


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Last year Blk Mkt was with S&M. The last time I remember Planet X at the show was '99. They started distribution through some other companies and didn't really return as Planet X. I'll check for you though.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

ight cool. yeah im not sure really whats going on with planet x i know a guy who rides for them and he's still riding one of his last hammerhead frames i know he was also given a new proto slalom frame with an internal hs and all but i raley see him


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

If it's there I'd like to see the non production Santa Cruz hardtail (jakemeleon or something), and Aaron Chase's Chase (the one with the short travel Fox fork).


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

*Own show*
Canfield Balance slopestyle bike...stoked for the new bike Lance.
Deity
Transition

*Interbike*
Corsair Bikes (2859) Sounds good Doug.
DMR (3215) Of course! We all have them.
Atomlab (3361)
HB Suspension (Manitou) (3525)
Marzocchi Suspension Ctr. (4225)
Intense SS and DJ/4x (4237)
Dakine (4625)
Eastern Bikes (4751) Two new hardtail bikes coming!
Santa Cruz Bicycles Inc. (4837)
Norco (4845/5043)
Tip Plus BMX (5151) Eastern, Colony BMX, Lotek
Sunday Bikes (5161)
Oddy (5165)
S&M/ Fit Bike Co. (5353) Mob...maybe with S&M in the show.
Verde Bikes (5356)
Sparky's Distribution (5359) Mutiny, Subrosa, The Shadow Conspiracy, and Sputnik...Word Dave.
Spank Bikes (5370)
Flybikes (5375)
Volume Bike Co (5546)
Orchid Footwear/Trans Am Bmx Dist (5754)
Girls

*Outdoor Demo*
Transition (A316)
Eastern Bikes (1407)
Fox/Yeti (1421)
Santa Cruz Bicycles Inc. (3019)
Mountain Cycle (3223)...that slopestyle bike is dope.
Cannondale (3307)
Girls

Bye guys...we are planning on posting up photos starting Wednesday.


----------

